

The Right Tool: What database is right for which job? - bensummers
http://databases.hammerprinciple.com/

======
andyjpb
Similar to The Right Tool (<http://therighttool.hammerprinciple.com>) for
Languages, DRMacIver peels back the hype and reveals the strengths and
weaknesses of different Database Engines.

------
lbj
Little note to all the Americans: 'which' database is right...

~~~
carbocation
Why is this a note to Americans? Substituting "what" for "which" is not an
error that is unique to Americans.

